# Funny minor Bug



## vlask (Jun 4, 2009)

According to this nice bug in GPU-Z i broken today world record in connected graphic cores in crossfire  But getting any info about this card (Rage XL 8MB) is hard - even much older everest shows only blank screen.


----------



## computertechy (Jun 4, 2009)

vlask said:


> According to this nice bug in GPU-Z i broken today world record in connected graphic cores in crossfire  But getting any info about this card (Rage XL 8MB) is hard - even much older everest shows only blank screen.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/09/06/04/4zq.png



WTF


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 4, 2009)

That card is alot older than gpuz  I don't think w1z will support it. Funny though having 4.2m gpu's


----------



## Duncan1 (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL How's having the power of those countless GPUs?


----------

